# Ira Township in St. Clair County - Open to ORV's



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Ira Township in St. Clair County is open to driving ORV's on the roads. I do not believe any other townships in St. Clair County are open at this time.

Ordinance Link

Steve


----------

